# Gold Coast FX Meet Up Group



## Szymon (5 March 2018)

Hi All,

I just recently moved to the Gold Coast and are now looking for like minded people to meet up once a week and talk about Foreign Exchange (FX) markets, technical and fundamental analysis, trading strategies, psychology, winning and losing trades. Each week we will meet at different public venues around the Gold Coast.

This group is not for promoting or introducing brokers, selling trading education, guru-g mentor-ships, providing financial advice/services, or latest IPO crypto's or companies.

If you live on the GC and are interested in attending just PM me and we can take it from there.

Cheers,

Szymon


----------



## Maxheadroom (8 March 2018)

Hi Szymon, I'm keen to catch up for a chat. Send me a PM and I will respond. Thanks. Max.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 March 2018)

meet up and chat inbetween waves at Snapper?


----------



## Szymon (22 March 2018)

>Apocalypto< said:


> meet up and chat inbetween waves at Snapper?



 Still getting used to the local names. Whereabouts is that? I was thinking around Broadbeach somewhere maybe at a not too busy cafe with some seats.

Cheers
Szymon


----------



## Badger Hund (7 April 2018)

How's it going Szymon? Did you get a group going?


----------



## Szymon (8 April 2018)

Hi Badger Hund,

Yes there was a small group meeting about 2 weeks ago at Capri on Via Roma for a few hours. PM me if you are interested in attending the next one.

Simon


----------

